# Problem Moving Tivo Mini?



## saji1986 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi - we are trying to set up a Tivo Mini in the bedroom. Before I ordered another Tivo Mini we moved one that was already working in another bedroom to the new TV, just to make sure it would work.

It says something like "Live TV not available"

We would be hooking up the Tivo Mini to the same host Roamio as before.

I had 2 Tivo Mini's working flawlessly on a MOCA connection for several months. I'm just moving the one Mini to another room.

The bedroom we are trying to set it up in has a coaxial cable that used to run a Comcast digital adapter.

I rebooted Mini - went to connections and made sure MOCA was checked - still no TV yet.

Am I missing a step here? Just seems weird it works fine in the one bedroom, but just by moving it to another room it doesn't?


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

saji1986 said:


> Am I missing a step here? Just seems weird it works fine in the one bedroom, but just by moving it to another room it doesn't?


I'm assuming you've done all the basic stuff such as making sure the cable is still connected and made sure there is no PoE filter or old splitter that's filtering the MoCA or a break somewhere or something like that.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi,
By any chance is there a non-MoCA amplifier somewhere on your setup? If so this can block any MoCA signals from getting through.


----------



## saji1986 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks for the help guys - it is a bad coaxial cable.

I know for a fact we had a Comcast adapter on that line, but I found an old Moca adapter I had stashed away. Plugged it in, no coaxial light.

Coaxial must of been disconnected or gone faulty since we last had the adapter hooked up to it.

Oh well it was worth a shot.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

saji1986 said:


> Thanks for the help guys - it is a bad coaxial cable.
> 
> I know for a fact we had a Comcast adapter on that line, but I found an old Moca adapter I had stashed away. Plugged it in, no coaxial light.
> 
> ...


Glad you got it figured out. Sorry it was a bad cable. Maybe you can follow the cable and find the issue.

Good luck with it!


----------

